# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  جريمة إساءة الأمانة في القانون السوري

## هيثم الفقى

الدراسات العليا – جامعة حلب 
كلية الحقوق – ماجستير القانون الجنائي
الكاتب : علي عبدالله الحمادة

جريمة إساءة الأمانة في القانون السوري

مقدمة: 
إن الأمانة هي عنصر مهم وأساسي في استقرار التعامل بين الأفراد وفي كافة المجتمعات وقد نصت كافة الشرائع السماوية على ضرورة حفظ الأمانة وردها لمستحقها وقد حضت الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء على رد الأمانة والحفاظ عليها وورد ذلك في القران الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة. 
قال اله عز وجل " إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها" سورة النساء 58. 
قال رسول الله ص " أد الأمانة من ائتمنك ولا تخن من خانك". 
وقد عوقب خائن الأمانة وفق الشريعة الإسلامية بالتعزيز. 
كما أن قانون العقوبات السوري الصادر عام 1950 قد نص في المادتين /656 – 657/ على جريمة إساءة الأمانة وحدد لها عقاب يتناسب مع جسامة الفعل المرتكب لما لهذه الجريمة من وقع مؤثر على المجتمع يؤدي إلى زعزعة الثقة في التعامل بين أفراده فكان لا بد من تجريم هذا الفعل ليصار إلى حفظ الحقوق والاستقرار في المعاملات. 

1- تعريف إساءة الأمانة قانوناً 
عرفها الفقهاء بأنها استيلاء الشخص على منقول يحوزه بناءاً على سند مما حدده القانون عن طريق خيانة الثقة التي أودعت فيه بمقتضى هذا السند وذلك عن طريق تحويل صفته من حائز حيازة ناقصة لحساب مالكه إلى مدعي بملكية هذا الشيء. 

تتميز جريمة إساءة الأمانة بطبيعة خاصة حيث أنها من الجرائم الوقتية التي تقع بمجرد وقوع الفعل الجرمي وتحقق نتيجته. 
وتبدأ مدة التقادم على هذا الجرم والتي حددها المشرع بثلاث سنوات كما في الجرائم الجنحوية الوصف من تاريخ إنكاره أو الامتناع عن تسليمها أو من تاريخ وجود دلائل تدل على وقوع الجريمة في وقت معين حسب نص المادة /438/ من قانون الأصول الجزائية: 
"تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي في الجنحة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على الوجه المبين في الحالتين المذكورتين في المادة السابقة". 
وقد استقر الاجتهاد على ذلك " إن التقادم في جريمة إساءة الائتمان يبدأ من تاريخ الإنكار أو الامتناع عن تسليم الأمانة لا من تاريخ تسليمها" نقض سوري أساس 4830 قرار 1994 قاعدة 1878 استانبولي ج1. 

2- أركان جريمة إساءة الأمانة 
- الركن المادي. 
- الركن المعنوي. 
- الركن القانوني. 



أولاً: الركن المادي: 
هو حيازة الشيء بقصد تملكه ويجب توافر عدة شروط لحصول الفعل الجرمي: 
وجود عقد الأمانة: 
يجب أن يكون تسليم الأمانة قد تم بموجب عقد أمانة منظم وفق القانون ووفق القواعد التي حددها المشرع في الورقة أو العقد لكي تصبح سنداً للأمانة: 
وهنا يجب على القاضي أن يبين قي قرار الإدانة العقد الذي تسلم به المدعى عليه الأمانة ليكون حكمه سليما. 
اجتهاد: 
"لا يعد شخص فاعلاً لإساءة الائتمان أو شريكاً فيها ما لم يرتبط بالمجني عليه بعلاقة قانونية من قبيل ما حدده القانون لأن هذه العلاقة هي التي توفر مقتضيات ارتكاب هذه الجريمة". 
قرار رقم 581 لعام 1982 أساس 2383 استانبولي ج1ج2 ص 1889. 

إن يكون موضوع إساءة الأمانة مالاً مادياً منقولاً: 
إن جريمة إساءة الأمانة هي جريمة ضد المال والأصل فيها الاعتداء على حق الملكية وهذا الحق لا يرد إلا على مال ذو طبيعة مادية ومنقولاً. 

إن يكون المال مملوكاً للغير: 
إذا كان المال محل موضوع الأمانة مملوكاً لمسيء الأمانة نفسه أو لا يدخل في ملك أحد لا تقوم جريمة إساءة الأمانة أو كان تسليم المال بناء على عقد الأمانة تسليماً ناقلاً للملكية فلا يمكن أن تنسب إلى الحائز جريمة إساءة الأمانة ولو خالف نص العقد. 

إن يكون التسليم ناقلاً للحيازة: 
يشترط أن تكون حيازة المدعى عليه للشيء محل الأمانة حيازة ناقصة وبناء على سبب مشروع أي أن التسليم صدر عن إرادة سليمة بناء عل أحد العقود الواردة حصراً في التشريع وهي ( الوديعة – الإجارة – الوكالة – العارية - الرهن – لإجراء عمل بأجر أو بدون أجر). 
- الوديعة : هي عقد يلتزم فيه شخص أن يتسلم من آخر شيء على أن يتولى حفظه وعلى أن يرده عيناً. 
- الإجارة : هي عقد يلتزم المؤجر بمقتضاه أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بشيء معين مدة معينة لقاء أجر معلوم. 
- الوكالة : هي عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه الوكيل بأن يقوم بعمل قانوني لحساب موكله. 
- العارية : هي عقد يلتزم به المعير أن يسلم المستعير شيئا غير قابل للاستهلاك ليستعمله بلا عوض لمدة معينة أو لغرض معين على أن يرده بعد الاستعمال. 
- الرهن : هو عقد يخصص بمقتضاه شيء منقول مادي أو غير مادي بتأمين التزام ما. 

الفعل الجرمي: 
هي إرادة الفاعل الذي يعرف أن يده على الشيء المؤتمن عليه يد حيازة ناقصة وقصد تغيير نوع هذه الحيازة وجعلها كاملة جاحدا حقوق المجني عليه ومنكراً لسلطاته على الشيء وإرادة التغيير للحيازة من ناقصة إلى كاملة هي جوهر الفعل الجرمي وتظهر هذه الإرادة للعلن من خلال الأفعال المادية المدللة على تغيير نوع الحيازة وهي كتم الشيء بإخفائه وإنكار وجوده بشكل يجعله عديم القيمة أو بالتمزيق والتبديد والاختلاس أو التصرف بالشيء. 
فالنشاط الجرمي يبدأ في اللحظة التي يقوم المدعى عليه بنقل حيازة وملكية الأموال المثلية من لمالك إليه حيازة كاملة. 
النتيجة الجرمية: 
هي الضرر الذي يترتب على الفعل الجرمي والمشرع لم يعتمد في تحديد مدلول الضرر في جريمة إساءة الائتمان على التوسع في تحديده فلم يفرق بين ضرر مادي وضرر معنوي وضرر حال وضرر محتمل وبين ضرر جسيم وضرر يسير ولا أهمية لكون المدعى عليه قد كسب من فعله أم لا كما أنه لا أهمية في قيام الجريمة لكون المال مملوكا للمجني عليه المتعاقد أم لا. 
ولتحقق الضرر يجب توافر عنصرين: 
1- توجيه إنذار من قبل المجني عليه قبل إقامة الدعوى الجزائية لكشف نية الفاعل بوضوح ويعتبر بذلك الإنذار ركناً من أركان جريمة إساءة الائتمان وليس وسيلة من وسائل إثباته حسب نص الاجتهاد المستقر. 
2- عدم إبراء المدعى عليه ذمته بعد توجيه الإنذار له. 

ثانياًُ: الركن المعنوي: 
لا بد من توافر القصد الجرمي في جريمة إساءة الائتمان والتي نص عليه في المادة /656/ بالقول " كل من أقدم قصداً على كتم أو اختلاس ...". 
لذلك فجريمة إساءة الأمانة من الجرائم القصدية ولا يكفي الخطأ لتحقق النتيجة الجرمية. 
تتطلب هذه المادة قصداً خاصاً وهو نية تملك الشيء وهو علم المدعى عليه بفعله بكون المال مملوكاً لغيره وأن يكون الضرر محتملا بفعل المدعى عليه وتوافر إرادة ارتكاب الفعل وتحقق النتيجة وتوافر القصد الخاص من خلال نية تملك الشيء. 
أما المادة /657/ تضمنت تعبيراً يفهم منه أن مجرد الخطأ كاف لتوفر الركن المعنوي فقد اكتفى الشارع لتحقيق هذه الجريمة كون المدعى عليه "يعلم أو كان من واجبه أنه لا يمكنه إعادة مثل المال الذي تسلمه". 
يتحقق الركن المعنوي وفقاً لهذه المادة بالقصد والخطأ على السواء. 

ثالثاً: الركن القانوني: 
إن جريمة إساءة الأمانة من الجرائم الواقعة على الأموال حسب نص المادتين /656 – 657/ من قانون العقوبات: 
المادة /656/: 
كل من أقدم قصداً على كتم أو اختلاس أو إتلاف أو تمزيق سند يتضمن تعهداً أو إبراء، أو شيء منقول آخر سلم إليه على وجه الوديعة أو الوكالة أو الإجارة أو على سبيل العارية أو الرهن، أو لإجراء عمل لقاء أجرة أو بدون أجرة شرط أن يعيده أو يقدمه أو يستعمله في أمر معين يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين وبغرامة تتراوح بين ربع قيمة الردود والعطل والضرر وبين نصفها على أن لا تنقص عن مائة ليرة. 
المادة /657/: 
كل من تصرف بمبلغ من المال أو بأشياء أخرى من المثليات سلمت إليه لعمل معين وهو يعلم أو كان يجب أن يعلم أنه لا يمكنه إعادة مثلها ولم يبرىء ذمته رغم الإنذار، يعاقب بالحبس حتى سنة وبالغرامة حتى ربع قيمة الردود والعطل والضرر على أن لا تنقص الغرامة عن مائة ليرة. 

إن المادة /657/ يقتصر نطاق إساءة الأمانة فيها على المثليات فقط وهي عبارة عن أموال معينة بنوعها يتشابه أحداها ويقوم بعضها مقام البعض في الوفاء وتقدر بالوزن أو المقياس أو الكيل أو العدد وهذه النص لا يشمل القيميات والتي تسلم على سبيل الوكالة أو المقاولة بصورة خاصة. 
وقد جاءت المادة /656/ أكثر خطورة وقسوة في العقاب بعبارة مرسلة على نحو تتسع معه للمثليات وللقيميات التي يمكن أن نميزها باختلاف يعتد به بين حداها. 
وبالرغم من الاختلاف بين النصين فإن العناصر الأساسية لإساءة الأمانة تجمع بينهما. 
إساءة الأمانة هي جريمة تقع ضد المال وهي اعتداء على حق الملكية يتطلب أن يكون موضوعها مالاً منقولا وأن يكون مملوكا لغير الفاعل وقد سلم إليه تسليما ناقلا للحيازة الناقصة بناء على علاقة قانونية تربط بينهما مثل عقد الأمانة والتي حدده المشرع حصراً. 

يتوقف تحريك الدعوى العامة بجرم إساءة الأمانة على ورود شكوى من المجني عليه بحق الفاعل ولا عبرة لجهل مرتكب الجريمة في تحريك الدعوى العامة بحقه. 
في حال تعد المجني عليهم يكفي أن يتقدم أحدهم بالشكوى لتحرك النيابة العامة الدعوى بالنسبة لكامل المال الذي نالته الجريمة. 
لكن إذا رافقت جريمة إساءة الأمانة أحدى الحالات المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة /658/ عقوبات فأن النيابة العامة تحرك الدعوى العامة من تلقاء نفسها. 
وهذه الحالات هي: 
إذا ارتكب الجرم أحد الأشخاص المذكورين أدناه بالأموال المسلمة إليهم أو المناط أمرها بهم وهم: 
أ ـ مدير مؤسسة خيرية وكل شخص مسئول عن أموالها. 
ب ـ وصي القاصر وفاقد الأهلية أو ممثله. 
ج ـ منفذ الوصية أو عقد الزواج. 
د ـ كل محام أو كاتب عدل أو وكيل أعمال مفوض. 
هـ ـ كل مستخدم أو خادم مأجور. 
و ـ كل شخص مستناب من السلطة لإدارة أموال تخص الدولة أو الأفراد أو لحراستها. 

3- عقوبة جريمة إساءة الأمانة: 
1- العقوبة البسيطة وفق نص المادة /656/ عقوبات: 
حددت العقوبة بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين وبغرامة تتراوح بين ربع قيمة الردود والعطل والضرر وبين نصفها على أن لا تنقص عن مائة ليرة سورية. 
نص المشرع على عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة معاً ولا يجوز للقاضي أن يقتصر على إيقاع أحداهما قط. 
للقاضي سلطة تقديرية واسعة في مجال تطبيق عقوبة الحبس أما بالنسبة للغرامة فأن مقدارها يتحدد تبعاً للضرر. 
أما العطل والضر وهو كل ما يصيب المجني عليه من خسارة أو فوات في الربح نتيجة ارتكاب الجرم سواء تعلق بالمال أو السمعة وللقاضي سلطة تقديرية في ذلك. 

2- العقوبة البسيطة وفق نص المادة /657/ عقوبات: 
نص المشرع على عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة دون تحديد للحد الأدنى وتحال هنا إلى الحد العام للحبس الجنحي وهو عشرة أيام. 

4- العقوبة المشددة: 
نص المشرع على ستة ظروف مشددة في المادة /658/ تتعلق بصفة خاصة تتوفر في المدعى عليه وذلك لكون صفة المدعى عليه تفترض فيه ثقة أكبر مما يفترض في أمين لا تتوافر فيه هذه الصفة. 
مقدار التشديد حدد المشرع مقدار التشديد استناداً لمادة /247/ عقوبات والتي تنص على ما يلي: 
إذا لم يعين القانون مفعول سبب مشدد، أوجب السبب المذكور تشديد العقوبة على الوجه التالي: 
يبدل الإعدام من الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وتزداد كل عقوبة مؤقتة من الثلث إلى النصف وتضاعف الغرامة. 
الإعفاء من العقاب: 
نصت المادة /660/ عقوبات على ما يلي: 
1ـ إن مرتكبي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفصول السابقة يقضى عليهم بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في القانون مخفضاً منها الثلثان إذا كان المجنى عليهم من أصولهم أو فروعهم أو أزواجهم أو من ذوي الولاية الشرعية أو الفعلية عليهم ويعفون من العقاب إذا أزالوا الضرر الذي أحدثوه. 
2- إذا عاود المجرم جرمه خلال خمس سنوات قضي بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في القانون مخفضاً منها الثلث. 
إن تكيف الإعفاء المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى ليس سبباً تبريرياً أو مانعاً للمسئولية وإنما هو عذر محل إذ أنه يعتمد على اعتبارات مستمدة من سياسة العقاب والمنفعة الاجتماعية وهي الاعتبارات التي تعتمد عليها نظرية الأعذار المحلة. 


5- خاتمة: 
بالرغم من أن المشرع قد حرص على تعزيز الثقة بالأمانة ومعاقبة مرتكبيها حفاظاً على الحقوق وصوناً للمبادئ الإنسانية إلا أنه ومن خلال التطبيق العملي نجد أن معظم الدعاوى المتعلقة بإساءة الأمانة لا تنطوي بالحقيقة على اقتراف هذا الجرم، بل يتخذ البعض عقد وسند الأمانة كوسيلة ضمان الغاية منه التغطية على معاملات أخرى تمت بين الطرفين كالقرض والدين وفي الأعمال التجارية وغيرها. مما اخرج النص والعقاب في جريمة إساءة الأمانة عن روحه ومضمونه وهدفه الحقيقي واشغل المحاكم بكم كبير من الدعاوى التي يرد أغلبها لكون العلاقة بين الطرفين هي علاقة تخرج عن مفهوم الأمانة. 
الكاتب علي عبدالله الحمادة – ماجستير قانون جنائي - جامعة حلب

----------

